# Why the setup?



## Satcomer (May 28, 2018)

Scott why the new setup? Did you go to different server setup?


----------



## Cheryl (May 28, 2018)

It is different, but then just about any change is different. I would surmise that the reason for the change is the new GDPR from Europe. When you first logged in after the ‘new’ look, you had to agree to the new privacy statements.


----------



## ScottW (May 29, 2018)

We were many many versions behind, and GDRP just gave me a swift boot to get it done.  Didn't have time to work on the design, but hope to get it cleaned up this week. Overall the interface is more mobile friendly and should be easier to use.


----------

